# Would this be too much to ask of myself?



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm wanting to change a LOT about myself in the New Year, and wondered if the changes I plan to make will be asking a LOT of myself. I want to be....

Do some exercise
Go for some walks (hubby likes walking and would love me to go with him)
Lose some weight (I can definitely do this one)
Be a more loving wife (somehow)
Relax and chill out a bit more (I get very wound up)
Drink less wine on a Saturday evening (I get bad tempered and take it out on hubby)
Have more sex with hubby(even though I have a low sex drive and can live without)
Paint some watercolours of Birds and Animals (I find this so relaxing, yet I never make time for it)

Does anyone else have any New Years Resolutions? What do you think of the ones I've made? Is it do-able do you think?


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

DameEdna said:


> I'm wanting to change a LOT about myself in the New Year, and wondered if the changes I plan to make will be asking a LOT of myself. I want to be....
> 
> Do some exercise
> Go for some walks (hubby likes walking and would love me to go with him)
> ...


This seems to be more of a lifestyle change for you, DameEdna, than some minor "adjustments." It seems as if you have thought this through and WANT to do it... which is key- It can only come from inside of you. 

As someone who has made a massive wholesale lifestyle change, I can tell you that the first month is the hardest. It takes time for your efforts to bear fruit. I would really advise a planner (either paper or electronic- I use my phone) to schedule your new events. Plan time to paint, plan time to excercise (huge- you'll feel better), plan time for sex... and then do your best not to deviate from the schedule. Repitition will build habit.

In regards to your problems with wine on Saturdays- change the dynamic! Is this at home? If so, plan to go out on Saturdays... a date night. Make Saturday movie, dinner, and sex night... and limit it to ONE glass with dinner.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

DameEdna said:


> [1]Do some exercise
> [2]Go for some walks (hubby likes walking and would love me to go with him)
> [3]Lose some weight (I can definitely do this one)
> [4]Be a more loving wife (somehow)
> ...


Numbered, for easier reference ...

So, for 1, you can use 2, which will help with 3, and that will help with 4.
6 will help with 3, and both will help with 4.
All of those will make 7 easier, and better, which also helps with 4. And you will find they all contibute to 5.

8 ... meh. See if you can fit it in. Maybe get a long mirror, and do nude self-portraits - which will help with 4 and 7 as well ...


----------



## pandorabox (Dec 7, 2012)

Lodge the divorce papers and have wild sex with my OM:lol:


----------

